# 1 seed = 2 seedlings



## dman1234

This is wierd, this is a TH Darkstar, tude freebie, when the seed popped the seed cap wouldnt come off, while i was trying to help it off i accidentily pulled the whole seedling up,I noticed the taproot had growth coming out of two spots, on the second smaller growth there was another root.

it went back in the dirt and has started growing. not sure if the lil one will make it but it has grown in the last few days.


----------



## dman1234

Here is a pathetic drawing of what is going on under the soil.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yay:  


mojo for the twins


----------



## OGKushman

That loos like contaminated soil.

...not looking like any cannabis i ever planted. looks like a normal weed sprout


----------



## Snickerdoodle

dman1234 said:
			
		

> View attachment 164955


 
I think you would be better off by carefully removing the conjoined twin.  I'd be concerned that the main stem might split in two at the base as the plant matures.


----------



## dman1234

OGKushman said:
			
		

> That loos like contaminated soil.
> 
> ...not looking like any cannabis i ever planted. looks like a normal weed sprout


 

I dont know what this means, it is a TH Darkstar seed from Attitude, 

its definetly not contaminated soil, i saw the the roots connected to each other when i accidentily pulled the seedling up  out of the dirt.

i have 13 other seedlings of various strains growing with it that look just like it.


----------



## PencilHead

Grow it out and sell it to Ripley's.


----------



## dman1234

Snickerdoodle said:
			
		

> I think you would be better off by carefully removing the conjoined twin. I'd be concerned that the main stem might split in two at the base as the plant matures.


 
they are connected below the soil so i will let it go and see, i dont hold much hope for the little guy anyways, i will see what happens to it.


----------



## OGKushman

i just meant that it looks like a normal weed. An unwanted seed...like sesame or bird seed...etc

but if u say they are connected at the root, id remove it. Its not a twin...if one grows healthier,  its a parasite. 

Its not supposed to happen, and while cool, it will hurt your grow.


----------



## dman1234

yeah they definetly came from the same seed, should i clip it at the soil level??  and leave the roots underneath to just rot,  if i have to dig it up i will risk killing the main plant.


----------



## Rosebud

Leave it be for a few days.


----------



## dman1234

its grown slightly but not much, i will give it a few more days, i think a germmed to many anyways so im willing to gamble.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Is it possible you dropped 2 seeds in this one?


----------



## dman1234

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Is it possible you dropped 2 seeds in this one?


 
no as mentioned, the tap root became deformed and grew 2 sprouts, i witnessed this when i accidentily pulled the whole seedling up, i prob should have taken a pic but i was in a hurry to get it back under ground,

its funny, seems alot of ppl flat out dont believe me,I dont really care, I cant fathom why I or anyone would make this up, im not looking for attention, just reporting what has happened.


----------



## Mutt

Called twins dude...it happens (rare tho)


----------



## OGKushman

last pics posted...that aint cannabis


----------



## dman1234

OGKushman said:
			
		

> last pics posted...that aint cannabis


 
Sorry, but it definetly is.


----------



## jesuse

my cuz had a train wreck do the same thing i thout he was shiting me but sure enough it was 1 died off after bout 2 weeks good luck with it bruv:hubba:


----------



## OGKushman

seems the pics are more focused on the soil so a clear shot is not there. 

The structure of the leaf tips look completly different then the main sprout, they are very thin, elongated, and pointed as opposed to round and thick like the big sprout, there do no appear to be any embryonic "water leaves" (round first set, which helps your theory; no embryo leaf, no embryo), the color of the meristem is different, i see no spike edges of a cannabis leaf, and (unlike cannabis) there appears to be a large vain down the first set of leaves...if it is a water leaf then it should not have a vain...interesting


Im just pointing out what i see from limited pics. If they are connected at the root and you pulled up he soil to check, then how did you find out without destroying the root? 

It is possible, it just doesnt appear to be the same phenotype. Let alone the same order, family, or genus....Just my Opinion based on your pictures provided. I could be blowing smoke :48:

:rofl:


----------



## dman1234

i understand where your coming from, the pics are less than perfect for sure, but in the last pics the leaves have taken on the chracteristics of the main leaves, it doesnt show, but in real life they have, maybe time will tell, i dont neccessarily want it to even live, i couldnt careless, but i will let it go and see.

as for pulling the root up, what happened was the seed cap wouldnt come off in proper time, imo, so i was helping it along as i somtimes do, and i accidentily pulled too hard and the tap root slid out of the soil, i poked a hole with my finger, sat the roots back in the soil, and back filled the hole, basically the same thing as taking sprouted seeds from paper towel to the soil.

just so im clear, im not mad or upset at all with any skeptizism by OG or anyone else, in fact i completly understand, the very first thing i have thought in the past when i have seen a thread like this is skeptisium, contaminated soil almost everytime.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

just leave it be until it shows itself.  its not hurting anything and might just be a minor mutant.  

if it grows up to be like a 'Little Shop of Horrors' plant then you might make history...


----------



## dman1234

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> just leave it be until it shows itself. its not hurting anything and might just be a minor mutant.
> 
> if it grows up to be like a 'Little Shop of Horrors' plant then you might make history...


 
i remember that movie, little shop, little shop of horrors.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

i wanted to smoke that plant...


----------



## FA$TCA$H

we grew out our la woman twin...no prob.


----------



## bho_expertz

OGKushman said:
			
		

> That loos like contaminated soil.
> 
> ...not looking like any cannabis i ever planted. looks like a normal weed sprout


 
This happened to 4 of my last seeds ... Got 4 + plants ... Some also said soil contamination ... But no ...

You need to separate them ASAP. You need to pull gentle the smaller and put her in a pot. After some days ( one week more or else ) you will see some growth appearing.

Congrats for the twins.


----------



## dman1234

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> This happened to 4 of my last seeds ... Got 4 + plants ... Some also said soil contamination ... But no ...
> 
> You need to separate them ASAP. You need to pull gentle the smaller and put her in a pot. After some days ( one week more or else ) you will see some growth appearing.
> 
> Congrats for the twins.


 
there is no way i can pull them apart, they are one.

i will let it go and if its an issue later i will cut it at the soil level or just below, the little one is now half the size of the bigger one. while the litttle did start second leaves it doesnt appear to be growing upwards much at all.


----------



## lordhighlama

there were several of us in the leprechaun seed group grow that ended up with twins.  Pretty cool when ya get one.  I kept mine in the same pot trained them away from each other and they are flowering out just fine.


----------



## bho_expertz

dman1234 said:
			
		

> there is no way i can pull them apart, they are one.
> 
> i will let it go and if its an issue later i will cut it at the soil level or just below, the little one is now half the size of the bigger one. while the litttle did start second leaves it doesnt appear to be growing upwards much at all.




If you pull gently the smaller one she will come off ... Then repot her and wait ... You will see new growth a week later. I did :hubba: .


----------



## Roddy

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> there were several of us in the leprechaun seed group grow that ended up with twins.  Pretty cool when ya get one.  I kept mine in the same pot trained them away from each other and they are flowering out just fine.




Wouldn't the roots fight for room, causing the plants to suffer in growth??


----------



## Runbyhemp

If you've started too many seedlings, no harm in growing it out for fun, I would.


----------



## Roddy

Right...or remove one and place in it's own container and let both grow happily, plants fighting for root room means less growth/yield.


----------



## bho_expertz

They take some time to recover but they recover  ... i'm happy with my new 4 "freebies" of nature ...


----------



## dman1234

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> If you've started too many seedlings, no harm in growing it out for fun, I would.


 
thats exactly what im doing, i did start too many, so we will see what happens.

as for pulling them apart, the roots arent tangled together, they are one, as in they are connected to each other.


----------



## dman1234

Well here we are at day 13 the little one is not growing up at all, the leaves are growing a bit though, not looking good for her, oh well.


----------

